# Pierce



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Since a few seem like trading him is the answer, lets do a simple poll, no bull, just a yes or no and your comments. I don't want this thread to get out of control like the rest, just seeing what the general board THINKS.

I think we should build around him.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would say trade him. There are tons of teams that would want him and would be willing to give a bunch. I would say expect it, because as far as I've seen Ainge is quite unpredicatable. Oh, and stupid.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> I would say trade him. There are tons of teams that would want him and would be willing to give a bunch. I would say expect it, because as far as I've seen Ainge is quite unpredicatable. Oh, and stupid.








Understandable w/ the way things are, but wut realistically could you get for him that would be "equal.??" I am baffled, because you cannot get a KG OR TD, so then who do you drop to? And how do you trade your franchise player and not get a similar "franchise" - type player in return. i just don't see it happening b/c it doesn't seem to make sense, but Danny hasn'T made much sense of his pLaN eiTHer........YeT........


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

*Trade Paul for Mike Bibby*

Mike Bibby is not that bad of a player. Plus hes a Point Guard. SO Danny can take a chance on big guys, you can always find a decent shooting guard. look at michael redd . he was drafted in the second round, or Cuttino Mobley.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Trade Paul for Mike Bibby*



> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> Mike Bibby is not that bad of a player. Plus hes a Point Guard. SO Danny can take a chance on big guys, you can always find a decent shooting guard. look at michael redd . he was drafted in the second round, or Cuttino Mobley.








PP for M bibby? NO WAY


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

*Why wouldn't you*

Richie Rich PP for M bibby? NO WAY



mike bibby can put 20 ppg and dish out plenty of assist. Jason Kidd is the best point guard. Then in my opinion i think mike bibby comes next.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Keep Pierce*

I don't think he's necessarily a "franchise player" though. Build around him and hopefully you can get another stud player to build around.

Also, Pierce can also play SF. Don't pigeonhole him as just a SG; he's a better rebounder and can defend the SF as well.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I want to wait until next year. I want to see him in a running game with a good coach. And I would only trade him with Lafrentz and his horrible contract!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bring in Paul Westphal and let's run on the NBA.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Keep Pierce*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, Pierce can also play SF. Don't pigeonhole him as just a SG; he's a better rebounder and can defend the SF as well.


Pierce can defend ANY position, but that isn't saying much if people are going to kill him...

I don't know what to do. This is team is playing pathetic and he's a huge reason. I have just talked to someone today, someone who always hated Walker and praised Pierce, and he told me "I'm getting sick of Pierce's play" then he continued "I never thought that I would ever like Ricky Davis more then Paul Pierce."


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd like to keep him and see how the 
banks/chucky
davis/jiri
pp/Waltah/jj
lafrentz/Hunter
Mihm/Blount/perkins
and whatever changes occur over the summer

team plays together, if it doesn't work trade before the deadline next year


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> I'd like to keep him and see how the
> banks/chucky
> davis/jiri
> ...


That's not going to be the team next year. Blount will be gone, JJ will most definately be gone, you forgot Stewart and we unfortunately still have him. Then you have to realize that there will be guys we draft involved and we are in danger of losing Chris Mihm as well. There HAS to be a trade BEFORE the season because we don't have room for our draft picks or any MLE (which I don't think the owners will let us use anyhow but I'm just saying)...somehow we have to dump Stewart or McCarty and I'm sorry but Jiri, Ricky, and Paul just doesn't work one has to go, given that I think Paul stays of course so either Jiri or Ricky will be gone.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Bring in Paul Westphal and let's run on the NBA.


I dont know, I'm not sure Boston is the right fit for him. Portland on the other hand, I think would fit him better.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I doubt Westphal would want to a coach a team where he has to be a puppet.

Trading Pierce is not an option when Danny Ainge is in charge of doing the deed.
Could you imagine the bench warming, over paid, piece of trash Danny would trade Pierce for. lol


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

I think You should trade Pierce to get Okafor. Then Maybe we might have a chance to get Josh Childress.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Would You guys do a Pierce for Zach Randolph deal?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> Would You guys do a Pierce for Zach Randolph deal?


Zach has had a great season and he's showing he could be a star but I don't know if he's ready to do it alone and he'd be alone in Boston if we traded PP for him. I'd have to see Randolph play at this level for another season first to make sure it's not a fluke.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> Zach has had a great season and he's showing he could be a star but I don't know if he's ready to do it alone and he'd be alone in Boston if we traded PP for him. I'd have to see Randolph play at this level for another season first to make sure it's not a fluke.


Plus, Shareef Adur-Rahim is Bill Russel compared to Zach Randolph on defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How about Ray Allen for Paul Pierce? I think Allen skills compliment Ricky Davis' ability to get to the rack better than Pierce needing the ball in his hands so much to create baskets.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> How about Ray Allen for Paul Pierce? I think Allen skills compliment Ricky Davis' ability to get to the rack better than Pierce needing the ball in his hands so much to create baskets.


That is Ideal, but unrealistic. Allen has about 28.3 Million left on his contract and Is a FA after next season.

Pierce has about 45.4 Million left on his contract over three more seasons with a Player Option (16) in 07/08..

It doesn't work for the CBA..

Boston would need to throw in fodder (hopefully Walter, likely Jones)

Pierce and Allen have Identical Stats (PPG/APG) although Pierce is a tad better at rebounding. Allen is better in all shooting catergories and they play identical minutes.

One Reason why this trade isn't likely going to happen is PR. Seattle Fans think VERY highly of Allen and this could hurt Fan Support. 

Also, Pierce has had better years and Seattle might be scared away because of that fact. 

Allen is a Shooter like Michael Redd. Davis, as you said, would complement Allen greatly. Davis could slash into the lane, as Allen would draw defenders. 

The Big Question is would Allen stay with us and our "Rebuilding"  Team after his contract expires. I think the answer is no and we would have to get another star player in F/A, which has been hard for us. 

This would make sense, but the teams would have to look at every detail and consequence.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Does Pierce play SG or SF for you guys?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Does Pierce play SG or SF for you guys?


There's not really any particular difference between those two positions the way that the Celtics play. Same iwth PF and C. He starts as the SG with Welsch at SF though, if that makes any difference. Really they both play the same position.

With the way that he can post and rebound, I guess he's more of a SF, but he can play SG too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> There's not really any particular difference between those two positions the way that the Celtics play. Same iwth PF and C. He starts as the SG with Welsch at SF though, if that makes any difference. Really they both play the same position.
> ...


He should be playing SF (less time with the ball)


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Ray Allan has almost identical stats and he plays in the West.
Who knows what he would do if he changed to the JV league.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Ray All*e*n has almost identical stats and he plays in the West.
> Who knows what he would do if he changed to the JV league.


Allen isn't a PF/C..The guards in the East play equally good defense, unlike PF/C where someone like Shaq could overpower anyone in the East. 

I think his stats would go down in PPG and go up in APG..


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

guard play is better in the east than the west, take a look at sam i am, no recognition in the east, all star in the west (playing with KG helps as well). unfortunately the PF-C is much stronger in the west, and take a look at which positions win the rings.


----------

